# Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk



## dimsum (13 May 2016)

A movie is coming based on the award-winning 2012 novel of the same name about the Iraq war.  Trailer is below:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUULFJ_I048


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 May 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> A movie is coming based on the award-winning 2012 novel of the same name about the Iraq war.  Trailer is below:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUULFJ_I048



Same director from Life of Pi.  Hope this will be as good, trailer looks great.


----------



## dimsum (5 Aug 2017)

Finally got around to watching this movie.  Read the reviews that it was panned as it's a war drama (read:  Not enough action) but I really enjoyed it because it kept the satirical aspect of "soldiers went to war while America went to the mall".  

It doesn't stray too far from the book, which was very well-written and critically-acclaimed.  When I read it (and watched the movie), I thought to myself "no way the public was that pro-war", but considering it was set in 2004, it doesn't surprise me.


----------

